# cmus as a simple resume-able continuous music player



## fossette (May 21, 2015)

I wanted to 'replace' my iPod by my computer for a long time.  Why drain batteries when at home?  Not knowing everything there is to know about FreeBSD (will I ever?), I searched the net and came across * cmus* one day.  It looked very promising.  Luckily for us, even a port exists (audio/cmus).  After testing it, one quickly realises that the playlist is reset to the beginning every time the application is launched, a little disappointing.  In fact, this is a feature that has been on the *cmus *wishlist for quite some time now, even to this day.

Well, I just written a little patch to address this issue, while waiting for the *cmus* maintainer to implement it the way he wishes.  Indeed, I added a configuration option to transform the cmus play queue into a circular play queue.  For those interested, more details can be found in the *cmus* fork here:
https://github.com/fossette/cmus-circular/wiki

Have fun!
Dominique.


----------



## meine (Oct 9, 2021)

audio/cmus looks nice, instantly plays the music. even plays the sound of my MP4 clips, which is very useful! CLI is a big plus!


----------

